# data transfer error



## sk8harddiefast (May 23, 2010)

Hi. when i try to copy a lot of data (up to 512 mb) from one hdd to another, my system completely stack and needs reboot! What is wrong? How to resolve this?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 23, 2010)

Possible
workaround: use the bwlimit paramter to rsync 

```
rsync -vaH [other tags] --bwlimit=1000 [src] [dest]
```
Fixed it here.  The source drive was sending at 9000 or so
but the controller before the target drive was 
corrupting ( or unable to reliably transmit  ) data at that speed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 23, 2010)

rsync? What i suppose to write and where? I really didn't understood 
Also i forgot to tell that is not stacking immediately! Is stacking after ~10 seconds


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 24, 2010)

How are you copying the data? The source and destination
drive types, etc?  For the complete rsync command, see (search the
forum for)
threads containing the term bwlimit already...  they
have more complete instructions about it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 11, 2010)

From thunar, i check all the data i need,copy, and paste on the destination (where is another hdd)
But the same happens when i say cp -R folder(big) to /mnt/1500g
He starts copying them but when has already copied the half of them, then system stack!


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 11, 2010)

from which to which fs are you copying files?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a lot of hdds.3 with ufs & 1 on ext3.
The problem appears when i tried to copy a big folder from etx3 hdd to ufs hdd.


----------

